# English or Italian BB threading for Orbea Aqua?



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

68mm (English)


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm fairly certain all Orbea's are English threat.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine is English threading.
What color did you get? Hopefully blue :thumbsup: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1911293&postcount=222

You can also confirm using the threading on the drive side. See Fig 3 in this file

http://www.sram24.com/download/files/956115000000_FC_CrankBB_ForceRival__1_06.pdf


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

estebanjs said:


> yes - I saw your bike pic - nice! Thanks very much for this information - I got the same color 51cm. I'm still debating whether to build w/ Shimano 105 or Ultegra SL.


No worries, post some pics when you can.
Might I recommend SRAM


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

ok - Thanks!


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

ultegra SL, the SRAM, unless you go SRAM red, feels cheap and flimsy. DO NOT buy from a LBS, you can find the parts online cheap to put together a full SL set


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

estebanjs said:


> here's a pic of the frameset - can't wait to build it!


So that's what they look like naked  

Hope the build goes OK.

Keep us posted.


----------

